
Bank of America’s Newest Mortgage: 3% Down and No FHA - chishaku
http://www.wsj.com/articles/bank-of-americas-newest-mortgage-3-down-and-no-fha-1456117203
======
jacalata
Non-wsj link: [http://nasdaq.com/article/bank-of-americas-newest-
mortgage-3...](http://nasdaq.com/article/bank-of-americas-newest-
mortgage-3-down-and-no-fha-20160222-00460)

